# 5x5 for dummies



## cameronking64 (Jan 11, 2013)

*?I tried a few different threads and sites and can't understand the 5x5. How is it broke down for each set and rep. And I was wondering what are the best exercises for chest, back, shoulders, ect. the ones that are best to bulk. Thanks for your time guys, cameronking64*


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

cameronking64 said:


> *?I tried a few different threads and sites and can't understand the 5x5. How is it broke down for each set and rep. And I was wondering what are the best exercises for chest, back, shoulders, ect. the ones that are best to bulk. Thanks for your time guys, cameronking64*


5x5 is very easy to follow.

Basically you start with routine A and routine B.

So:

A

Squats

Bench

Row

B

Squats

OH press

Deadlift

These can be changed to suit but these are the norm, only change to other compound exercises.

Then you do 5 sets of 5 reps at the same weight, start low, when you get all 5x5 you up the weight the next session.

Squat n deads up by 5 kg, 2.5kg for the others.

E.g

A

Squat 30kg 5x5

Bench 30kg 5x5

Row 30kg 5x5

B

Squat 35kg 5x5

OH press 20kg 5x5

Deads 40kg 5x5

A

Squat 40kg 5x5

Bench 32.5kg 5x5

Row 32.5kg 5x5

B

Squat 45kg 5x5

OH press 22.5kg 5x5

Deads 45kg 5x5

Etc etc etc

Come back in about 10-12 weeks when you start stalling on lifts and ask about deloads etc


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Squats and deads up 5kg?

Really

Thought it was 2.5kg


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

faultline said:


> 5x5 is very easy to follow.
> 
> Basically you start with routine A and routine B.
> 
> ...


this x 10



Prince Adam said:


> Squats and deads up 5kg?
> 
> Really
> 
> Thought it was 2.5kg


well the original is 10lbs on deads and squats and 5lbs on upper body lifts, so they are closest match in KG. A beginner should be able to do that comfortably


----------



## cameronking64 (Jan 11, 2013)

How many days a week do I train? And do I do other exercises like incline bench, leg press, shrugs, biceps, triceps.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Google starting strength or look at stronglifts.com

Every question you have has been answered already ad nasium.

Good luck. It's a great routine


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Like simon says google starting strength, but alternate workouts a & b mon, weds, fri, don't add any assistance work till later in the program


----------



## cameronking64 (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks for the help! Train 3 x week doing only, flat.bench, squats, dead lift, shoulder press, rowing, dead lifts. Doing 5 sets of 5 reps going up each time I train that body part. Right? And that's 5 sets same weight and getting 5 reps! then up the weight next training day.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

cameronking64 said:


> Thanks for the help! Train 3 x week doing only, flat.bench, squats, dead lift, shoulder press, rowing, dead lifts. Doing 5 sets of 5 reps going up each time I train that body part. Right? And that's 5 sets same weight and getting 5 reps! then up the weight next training day.


Correct. Have you read those sites yet?


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

IceCreamFitness has a good video on 5x5, look it up on youtube he also has a sticky on BB.com routines section on it


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

If your goal is both strength AND hypertrophy then icecreamfitness' novice routine is the best. SS lacks enough work for the upper body which is why most people that do it end up very bottom heavy.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Alex_Tait said:


> If your goal is both strength AND hypertrophy then icecreamfitness' novice routine is the best. SS lacks enough work for the upper body which is why most people that do it end up very bottom heavy.


 @JasonDB is a top guy who I go to for advice. I would recommend him and his channel. He has tons more experience than me and is a bigger training geek than me (he's definitely a bigger geek)


----------



## JasonDB (Aug 2, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> @JasonDB is a top guy who I go to for advice. I would recommend him and his channel. He has tons more experience than me and is a bigger training geek than me (he's definitely a bigger geek)


Thanks Simon. Oh man I am getting shoutouts on UK-M now too.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

JasonDB said:


> Thanks Simon. Oh man I am getting shoutouts on UK-M now too.


You are not a fitness guru until Ian McCarthy does a video with your name in the title.

I'm thinking of starting my channel Pie Space Fitness. Pie an Icecream go well each other don't they?


----------



## JasonDB (Aug 2, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> You are not a fitness guru until Ian McCarthy does a video with your name in the title.
> 
> I'm thinking of starting my channel Pie Space Fitness. Pie an Icecream go well each other don't they?


Collaboration. Ian called me out already on forums and deletes all mention of me now because he doesn't want to give me any publicity I am a direct threat to his niche... I am nicer, took all the same classes he has, read all the same books, but have 17 years of real world experience, have competed and I actually lift.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

JasonDB said:


> Collaboration. Ian called me out already on forums and deletes all mention of me now because he doesn't want to give me any publicity I am a direct threat to his niche... I am nicer, took all the same classes he has, read all the same books, but have 17 years of real world experience, have competed and I actually lift.


and you aren't an annoying cnut


----------



## cameronking64 (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks Guys!!! I thank you for everything and yes I did get those sites down loaded and starting to read them. It's really cool that there is still people out there that will help the other guy and answer some questions. Most of the time you can't get a anyone at the gym to give you a hand. Gotta tell ya I'm really digging this site! Thanks again, cameronking64


----------

